# Cinemagraphs



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

This was new to me and I found it quite interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I love these. There's a great app on iphones to make these called cinemagram, kinda like an instagram for cinemagraphs


----------



## sinthesis (May 23, 2012)

Very subtle, cool technique! Have never heard of this either!


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

I've seen a couple awesome ones around. My favorites tend to be water ripples or trees moving in a breeze--these are the most subtle, which I find gorgeous about them


----------

